# width of infant car seats/3 kids in backseat



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok, so I'm not sure what's going to happen w/our car situation. We have a ford fusion now and we are expecting #3. I have a Britax Marathon for DD which I LOVE! DS needs a bigger seat, he's in the evenflo triumph deluxe which I like a lot and planned on using for the new babe given he or she fit. However the Britax is 20 inches across and if I get another Britax for DS that'll be 40 inches and only leaves me 12ish inches for an infant car seat.

So, what is the width of your infant car seat?

If I can't fit the three back there I may have to break down and buy the Radian's. For some reason I feel the kids are safer when there's more "stuff" surrounding them. I know I'm weird!

Any suggestions on making this fit?


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't have the measurements on-hand, but I am fairly certain that my Graco Snugride infant seat was bigger than 12 inches across.

I'm thinking in order to fit the three seats across, especially considering that soon enough, you'll need three convertible seats across, you'll have to go with a smaller seat than the Britax.

Good luck!


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!

Yay, I think I'll have to get something smaller for the older ones.







Do infant seats vary that much in width?


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
Thanks for the reply!

Yay, I think I'll have to get something smaller for the older ones.







Do infant seats vary that much in width?

I know. I love my Britax. But it is a huge carseat, that's for sure!

I don't know about infant seats. I do know that some appeared even wider than my Graco - the Peg Perego seems bigger and heavier to me.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

When I was dealing with this issue, somebody suggested a link that gave the dimensions of all the common seats. That was extremely helpful to me. I'm gonna go see if I can find it for you.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.carseatdata.org/cnt/resou...t-measurements
Found it! HTH!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

We're in a similar situation, DS and DD are both in Marathons right now and #3 is on the way. I think if I get a Radian for the 3rd seat and use the seatbelts instead of LATCH to hook in the Marathons (that moves them a little farther outboard) then it might work, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
http://www.carseatdata.org/cnt/resou...t-measurements
Found it! HTH!

AWESOME! Thank you!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
We're in a similar situation, DS and DD are both in Marathons right now and #3 is on the way. I think if I get a Radian for the 3rd seat and use the seatbelts instead of LATCH to hook in the Marathons (that moves them a little farther outboard) then it might work, I'm not sure yet.

This is something that I didn't think of.... Hmmmm It's worth a shot to try!


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Just and FYI about the Radian, you're car needs to have really short buckle stalks relative to the padding on the seat or it won't install correctly using a seatbelt. I tried one in my 2006 honda civic and it seemed like it would be OK with Latch (fine till 40 lbs) but it was a really bad install using the seat belt. I wouldn't count on this seat working until you've tried it out.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

We have 3 carseats in a Subaru Outback...NOT a large vehicle. We used to have a couple of Britax Roundabouts that we liked, but those were simply not going to work. We ended up having to get all new carseats...spendy, but way less expensive than buying a new car!

When ds2 was a newborn, we used a Peg Perego infant seat for him. They are much more narrow than other infant seats. That was in the middle, and was flanked by a Radian and a Fisher Price Safe Voyage booster (the narrowest out there).

Once ds2 hit ~4 months and didn't have to be so reclined, we moved him into a RF Radian.

I really like the Radians. Yes there's not as much side impact protection, but they are a very solid seat. In fact, they are all steel inside...VERY heavy! My 3.5 year old also likes his Radian because it's low and he feels like he's in a booster like his sister.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mere* 
We have 3 carseats in a Subaru Outback...NOT a large vehicle. We used to have a couple of Britax Roundabouts that we liked, but those were simply not going to work. We ended up having to get all new carseats...spendy, but way less expensive than buying a new car!

When ds2 was a newborn, we used a Peg Perego infant seat for him. They are much more narrow than other infant seats. That was in the middle, and was flanked by a Radian and a Fisher Price Safe Voyage booster (the narrowest out there).

Once ds2 hit ~4 months and didn't have to be so reclined, we moved him into a RF Radian.

I really like the Radians. Yes there's not as much side impact protection, but they are a very solid seat. In fact, they are all steel inside...VERY heavy! My 3.5 year old also likes his Radian because it's low and he feels like he's in a booster like his sister.

I think my biggest issue is the side impact thing.... I just feel that they are so safe in the britax, ya know? I know there are great things about the radian too, but it kinda bothers me that they are so low. I'm sure I could get use to it but I think DS would be upset that he wouldn't be able to look out the window. I think DD would still be able to see though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natashaccat* 
Just and FYI about the Radian, you're car needs to have really short buckle stalks relative to the padding on the seat or it won't install correctly using a seatbelt. I tried one in my 2006 honda civic and it seemed like it would be OK with Latch (fine till 40 lbs) but it was a really bad install using the seat belt. I wouldn't count on this seat working until you've tried it out.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## garviegirl (May 2, 2005)

We have three in the back of a Malibu that we just got paid off. I didn't know if we would be able to pull it off! We bought two Radian 80s and a Chicco Keyfit for the baby. We plan to get a third Radian when the baby's bigger - I really like them!


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you happen to know the measurements on the chicco keyfit?


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mere* 
I really like the Radians. Yes there's not as much side impact protection, but they are a very solid seat. In fact, they are all steel inside...VERY heavy! My 3.5 year old also likes his Radian because it's low and he feels like he's in a booster like his sister.

Absolutely. They are ridiculously heavy. And so solid and they are super easy to hook into your car once you figure out exactly what all the straps do.







I can get my kids' radians out of my car and into their daddy's truck in less than 5 minutes flat. I have 2 radians and a graco turbobooster in the back of my matrix but it's a tight fit. I dont' believe there's any seat that's thinner width-wise than the radian. It's just 15inches across the base. And the turbo booster is 17inches across. That takes the entire 47inches of hip room in my car.


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Re: the radians being so low to the seat....I remember reading somewhere that the lower profile was acutally safer than the higher seats. DD just switched from a marathon to a radian and can still see out the window, she loves her new seat.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

If you're in Omaha 1) you can feel free to bug me and I'll go shopping w/ you, install your seats, etc, yes, I get that lonely, lol and 2) Kids Stuff has a lot of seats, including the Radian and the Chicco and the Combi which should be the narrowest infant seats out there. The MA and Radian aren't bad next to each other b/c the Radian kind of sits under the MA lip so it could definitely help.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
If you're in Omaha 1) you can feel free to bug me and I'll go shopping w/ you, install your seats, etc, yes, I get that lonely, lol and 2) Kids Stuff has a lot of seats, including the Radian and the Chicco and the Combi which should be the narrowest infant seats out there. The MA and Radian aren't bad next to each other b/c the Radian kind of sits under the MA lip so it could definitely help.

JENNIFER!!! Where have you been?! All this time, I've been waiting to hear your voice in these car seat talks and now,... Here you are!







I'm in York, by Lincoln, but we're actually going to be going to Omaha on Friday for my Dr's appt.

I took your advice a year ago and went to Kids Stuff Superstore... They kinda pushed me out the door even thu I made a $300 purchase







BUT it was great advice! I like how the Chicco fits up to 30# 30". I couldn't find the width measurements for it thu.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There is a monthly carseat check in Lincoln if you ever need it or maybe a station in York. www.safekidsnebraska.org will always have the check events listed. I can't think off the top of my head how big the Chicco is, it's the same size as the 22# version though, which is what I generally reccomend unless you have short, fat babies, lol. I bet you could find it on car-seat.org if you wanted to do a search.


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Great! Thanks! DH just hosted one of those at his store awhile back. I'll check out that site!


----------

